# Toronto airports?



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Very stupid question, but I tried to find the answer on the web and failed. 

I am likely to land a job in Toronto that involves weekly airtrips to the US. To decide the best neighbourhood for us to live in, I'd like to live close to an airport that has regular flights to the US. 

My questions are: 
1/ How many airports do fly to the US from Toronto
2/ Which ones
3/ Does one airport fly to certain US destination, and the other airport, other destinations? (would make it tricky for me to decide, then, as my job would likely be US-wide)

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Very stupid question, but I tried to find the answer on the web and failed.
> 
> I am likely to land a job in Toronto that involves weekly airtrips to the US. To decide the best neighbourhood for us to live in, I'd like to live close to an airport that has regular flights to the US.
> 
> ...


There are two airports in Toronto. Pearson Airport is the main one, the other being Toronto Island Airport. To better answer your question can you tell what US destinations you'll be going to?


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Auld_Yin. 

I don't know yet, it will depend on the customer (US destination). So one if right up North, and the other airport is South. Mmmmh. Choosing a location based on that is becoming irrelevant, then, I guess.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Thanks, Auld_Yin.
> 
> I don't know yet, it will depend on the customer (US destination). So one if right up North, and the other airport is South. Mmmmh. Choosing a location based on that is becoming irrelevant, then, I guess.


Okay, then you'll have to use Pearson Int.Airport. It's located in Mississauga which is a city north-west of Toronto (a dormitory community).


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Okay, then you'll have to use Pearson Int.Airport. It's located in Mississauga which is a city north-west of Toronto (a dormitory community).


Thanks! I'd spotted a nice area (Islington) mid-distance between the airport (Pearson) and the centre. 

Should I start a new thread to ask people's impression of that area? Or is it OK to keep going on this one?


----------



## PatrickB (Feb 21, 2011)

Pearson airport is the major airport in Canada, so essentially ALL flights to/from the US from the Toronto area will fly from there.

Toronto Island Airport (Porter Airlines and some Air Canada) has some flights to/from the US, but these are mostly short commuter flights to nearby cities (NY, Rochester, Syracuse, maybe Chicago, etc).

You generally won't find any flights to the US from the Island airport that you can't also take from Pearson (the exception being that Porter Airlines is based out of the Island airport, and not Pearson).

Generally most residential areas around Toronto are less than an hour's drive away from Pearson airport. So even if you lived downtown Toronto, you can be at Pearson in roughly an hour (depending upon traffic and weather, of course). If being near an airport is critical, I would suggest choosing Mississauga or Brampton as the locale, though the west end of Toronto (Etobicoke) is okay as well.

I wouldn't live too close to the airport though; you can end up with quite a bit of aircraft noise, depending upon the time of day and proximity to the airport.

Pearson is generally pretty easy to get in and out of. We used to live at the very north end of Brampton / south end of Caledon, and it was between 20 and 30 minutes to get to Pearson airport unless the weather was horrendous.


Patrick


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

PatrickB said:


> Pearson airport is the major airport in Canada, so essentially ALL flights to/from the US from the Toronto area will fly from there.
> 
> Toronto Island Airport (Porter Airlines and some Air Canada) has some flights to/from the US, but these are mostly short commuter flights to nearby cities (NY, Rochester, Syracuse, maybe Chicago, etc).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Patrick. I would have to go to the airport at least 1x per week, so it's pretty important. My husband would, presumably, get a job in the centre. So I wanted a happy middle. 

Brampton and Caledon. Noted. I'll check it out, thanks for the pointer! I was also looking at Etobicoke (how do you pronounce it, by the way?)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Thanks so much, Patrick. I would have to go to the airport at least 1x per week, so it's pretty important. My husband would, presumably, get a job in the centre. So I wanted a happy middle.
> 
> Brampton and Caledon. Noted. I'll check it out, thanks for the pointer! I was also looking at Etobicoke (how do you pronounce it, by the way?)


I'ts pronounced ee-tobe-i-co. It's a very nice area with some expensive real estate.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I'ts pronounced ee-tobe-i-co. It's a very nice area with some expensive real estate.


Oh nice, thanks. So you don't pronounce it ee-tobe-i-cawk ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Oh nice, thanks. So you don't pronounce it ee-tobe-i-cawk ?


Not unless you want a snotty retort, lol.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Not unless you want a snotty retort, lol.


He! Good to know! (oh look, I've said my first Canadian 'He!')!!! 

Argh, wishing and wishing and wishing... Still in the depths of HR discussions...


----------

